# Muskegon river open seats.



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking for guys that wanna fish for salmon and steelhead in the muskegon river system. I've got a 2013 hyde drift boat and I like to plug fish for steelhead and salmon. All I ask I you help out with cash. Send me a PM if interested.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jodeew1004 (Feb 7, 2011)

I would be up for that sometime I love to pull plugs as well. I do all of my plug pulling on the grand river. My boat isn't designed for the Muskegon!!


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Sweet a fellow plugger. I'd love to fish the grand sometime, I've never fish it before. My boat is setup to run two guys in front watching 4 rods spaced 5'-6' on the spread, west coast style.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

PM sent.


----------



## RED LEG (Nov 28, 2012)

I've had the luck and pleasure to plug fish with Steelton on the MO on several occasions and you'll not only hook up with fish but also have a great time. He has taught me plenty about the MO fishery and plugging. Good luck on the new Hyde!!


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks man is good to hear that I'm not a total screw up as other have let me know as of recently. Don't think your out of this boat by no means I need my plug hawk on these sneaky clear water bites to come. Remember just cause the rod isn't in your hand a slam aka "drive by" still counts as some action.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hahaha, drive by's. 

I'll go if I can run a float about 20ft downstream of those plugs. Deal?


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I have seen fish that would rather bite a plug than spawn it doesn't happen often, but it does happen. I'll make you a deal we'll run spawn off the back of tot's best of both worlds.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Sold!


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm still gonna make you a plug one day, I haven't forgotten. Is oak up your alley or should it be some cool exotic wood?


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

bait divers baby!!!! Magnum tots and 4' leaders to a spawn sacs. what could be better?


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

along as she runs and wiggles that "*&$" just right.


----------



## BayCityKiddo (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm new to this side of the state and would love to join sometime. I've never fished the Muskegon before.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

I run the mo quite often w/floats. I've tried back plugging a couple times to no avail. I'm usually open most saturdays all fall and winter if you have an open seat p.m. me. I think I'm gonna hit the lower mo saturday chucking gut and cranking kangs.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I fished plugs tonight. No takers just a few fish chasing around. Soon very soon. After many encouraging reply to open seats I've decided to just post in this thread when there are open seats to fish in the upcoming weeks. things should be getting really fun soon. But truthfully salmon only pass the time till steelhead arrive.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree with salmon just pacifying time. I love mid jan snow on the ground and not a boat in sight.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I have two open seats to run some plugging water below Newaygo for saturday morning. Start at sunrise or just after and float about 4 hrs. fishing several plugging holes. Riders will need to use they're vehicle to help spot the drift boat.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Seats filled.


----------



## Spey (Jul 27, 2004)

Do you ever fish Sundays? I've got coaching responsibilities most Saturday's but would enjoy the company some time (usually fish alone).

Carl


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I do fish Sundays but not sure of this Sunday

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

Open seat friday a.m on the mo. Mainly back bouncing and float fishing. I have a 16ft jet sled. Pm me for details. Sick of netting fish alone. Haha

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Michigun (Mar 9, 2011)

steelton said:


> In my first post I did say help with cash, but I wanna rephrase it to say help out with the daily burdens of owning and running a boat. That can be anything from rowing a stretch, bringing lunch, cookies from the wife, basically neighborly gesture. But like you said it is not required just a nice thing to do
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



How about some homemade maple syrup or salsa (although admittedly the salsa was NOT good)?

Seriously though, anyone who fishes with Steelton will definitely have a good time and learn a lot about plugging.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I would be more concerned how asking for expense help impacts the liability of potential injury more than the risk of unlicensed guiding.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks Michigun, Better get your chores done so you can come out and play. I haven't been able to do any real plugging lately do to the wind and leaves. Soon as the system cleans out we'll make another go at it. Hope you can hit the water more than last year.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm still waiting to hear back if I'll have next week off, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Anyone interested in taking out someone who's never gone out after steelhead before? I'd like to learn the ropes, but don't have any steelhead gear or even know where to start. I have bass rods and pan fish rods and lures to go with it.

Anyways, I'll help out in any way I can. Let me know if someone might have an open spot one day next week.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Mighty kind of you to share your boat and knowledge Steelton.
For years I waded MO. not daring to risk a prop.
Watching a drift boat operator who knows his /their craft is worth the trip.
Even a friend brings something to the table when sharing. Sad if frog skins all they can muster but it happens.Pity those who need a profit from drifting. Pleasure denied and the drudgery turns to gloom when reality of red ink sets in.Keep it fun! But pay your way as free rides ain,t free and the next guy may not get to enjoy what you have been privileged twner can all ways decline but how often have I not offered to help my friend on his boat? never,though I own boats, his is for different fishing and saves my needing another boat for a specialty (great lakes).
Call a fellow fisherman teaching me a technique an unregistered guide, you might not want to do it near me by the water.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks to aroflinger for taking me out in his boat this morning. We were 0-1, but had fun and gained a lot of knowledge. Some guys right by us landed 4 or 5. Also, saw several surface throughout the morning. Wasn't busy either which was a bonus.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I've got open seats for the MO tomorrow morning. I don't mind doing some float fishing but, I really wanna run a ton of plugs. It's been too long since I connected with plugs. I've even added a portable grill to the boat so if anyone brings food we can grill burgers or hot dogs or maybe some nice venison steaks, since I didn't get anything in the U.P.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

steelton said:


> I've got open seats for the MO tomorrow morning. I don't mind doing some float fishing but, I really wanna run a ton of plugs. It's been too long since I connected with plugs. I've even added a portable grill to the boat so if anyone brings food we can grill burgers or hot dogs or maybe some nice venison steaks, since I didn't get anything in the U.P.


Where ya launching Gabe? 

Call me, I might be in. Hell I ain't even seen that fancy new boat of yours yet.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

seats filled thanks guys.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I have open seats for Saturday and Sunday. Same as last weekend we'll be running plugs both days. On the water around 7:30 and off between 2 and 3pm. You'll need to bring extra warm clothes, no need for waders but, plan to fish in the coldest weather possible. Last trip in this section we went 2 for 4 and I hoping to bump that up to 6 or 7 fish for each trip this weekend. Pm for more details.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Saturday is filled but, Sunday is open.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

where abouts are you located?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

jmaddog8807 said:


> where abouts are you located?


His profile indicates that he lives in Grant, MI. According to Google Maps, that is close to Newaygo. According to the prior posts, he fishes the Muskegon.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Do you double as a detective fishndude?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

After not having any open seats and fishing being down right bad for the last few months, I'm glad to let everyone know I'll be doing open seats again for all of April and into may if things last. It'll be plugging from the Hyde drifter on Saturdays and Sundays nearly all day, sunrise till we give up. Also when the timing is right I'll be hitting several quick night trips as well. Which will consist of meeting near Newaygo and floating from around 3 til dark. I welcome Pm's to setup times we'll in advance and I'll post week night trips probably Monday's or Tuesday's. Also check the plugging sticky for open seats as well. Thanks to all that have taken open seats in the past, I've never once had a bad time and always enjoy first time pluggers finding they're first hog steelhead. Lets hope this season find one of my rider with the fish of a lifetime. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm going to do an evening float tonight till dark if anybody is interested. Need to hit the ramp before 3:30 and we can make it thru in daylight. It's really short notice, sorry guy's, but things could be great tonight. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Landofand (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi Steelton,

PM next time you need someone to join late in the day. Don't go up river to far. DNR has been tazing fish all week near pine st and aren't meeting their quota so it sounds like almost every day until monday they will keep doing that.


----------

